# Government Scrappage Scheme - Electric Trolleys



## Fivepies (Mar 15, 2010)

JUST HOPING!

I have never owned an electric trolley and thought I would ask here for words of wisdom.

I have been recommended only to look at PowaKaddy or Hill Billy but there must be other reliable makes available?

Your experiences/recommendations please.

Thanks

Fivepies


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2010)

My Hillbilly is noisy, has been back to the menders twice, and has way too little mud clearance, so the front wheel jams. Can't recommend it.


----------



## john0 (Mar 15, 2010)

You might want to check these out....

http://www.gokart.co.uk/the-go-kart/

Ive had mine a year and a half now and had very little trouble with it.  There was an issue with the front wheel getting clogged with mud but Go-Kart designed a new wheel to counter this prob and shipped them out free of charge to all customers.  There support is also first class - I had a problem with my charger, rang them up and next day the postman is knocking on the door with my new one.

Plus they are cheper than most of the other brands.

It's all win, win, win - now wheres my commission from Go-Kart?


----------



## Ethan (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_accessories/powakaddy/trolleys__p5_trolley_lithium/p3733

I have one of these, with a lightweight Lithium battery. The trolley was a commercial disaster and was withdrawn within a year due to many problems. But mine works OK. Maybe due to the light use it gets - once a fortnight, summers only!


----------



## slugger (Mar 15, 2010)

I've had my hill billy terrain a few months now. Used it the grand total of 5 times!!! It's been faultless though and i've used it in very muddy conditions. It'll climb very steep hills. I wouldn't class it as noisy, but there is a slight electrical sounding noise from the motor - to be expected i think.

For the money, i can't complain.


----------



## Fivepies (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for replies,

I am sure there is much to learn by our collective knowledge/experiences.

Personally I think manufacturers claiming their products are the best should be using stainless steel frames. Aluminium is pretty weak and powder coated steel is unacceptable for a top quality product.

I omitted to say in my original post I play most days so tge trolley will get some hammer.

Just off for 9 holes now.

Fivepies


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 15, 2010)

You'll find one or two supporters of the GoKart on here!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2010)

Where is His Homerness?


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Mar 15, 2010)

He will have internet access but if i recall correctly hes never at his desk


----------



## Basher (Mar 15, 2010)

Where is His Homerness?
		
Click to expand...

God forbid he is at work without internet access!!!


----------



## gur (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, I've had a powercaddy and a hillbilly and in my opinion, good as they are, my motocaddy S3 whips the pair of them


----------



## colint (Mar 15, 2010)

Another vote for the Motocaddy S3, only had mine a few weeks but already I couldn't be without it. Had planned to get a Powakaddy Freeway 2 but found a suprising number of unhappy customers on the other forum.

You'll find plenty of happy Go Kart owners on here, Go Kart are really really good at fixing them when they break


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 15, 2010)

Colin.

Despite being a Go Kart owner. Your parting sentence did make me chuckle!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

As I usually get lambasted for voicing my trolley of preference I've sent you a PM instead


----------



## algar5 (Mar 15, 2010)

Another vote for the Motocaddy S3, only had mine a few weeks but already I couldn't be without it. Had planned to get a Powakaddy Freeway 2 but found a suprising number of unhappy customers on the other forum.

You'll find plenty of happy Go Kart owners on here, Go Kart are really really good at fixing them when they break 

Click to expand...

Motocaddy S3 for me as well. Had it a couple of years now and never had a bit of bother (Hope I've no jinxed it now!).


----------



## Fivepies (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks again,

Quite a few votes for Motocaddy and Go Kart.

Would I be correct in thinking with the Go Kart you need to take the bag off the trolley to access the battery in order to re charge? I have a Land Rover and the wife usually just throws the trolley into the back with the bag still on. Seems a clart to have to disconnect everything.

Would I be correct in thinking the Motocaddy battery can be removed with the bag still attached to the trolley?

Any votes for any other trolleys?

Fivepies


----------



## daymond (Mar 15, 2010)

Motocaddy S2: 3 years: 2+ rounds per week: same 36 hole battery:no faults.
cover the underside of motor with duct tape to protect from
obstructions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Take the GK battery off to fold the trolley down. Put it on charge when you get in and it'll sit there on power saver mode once fully charged. It's not really any inconvenience


----------



## Leftie (Mar 15, 2010)

Can't fault the Motocaddy.  

GoKart owners will all tell you that when something has gone wrong, the customer service they have received is 110%.  They are good though.  Apparently at one time, there was an incentive for people to recommend these to other potential buyers. I seem to remember that there were one or two Forumers who suggested that you contacted them direct if you wanted to consider buying one. Don't know if that still applies but it was good marketing.

At my club, trollies needing attention/repair are left lined up outside the Pro shop waiting for the repair man to call.  In the main these are predominately Powercaddy with most of the others HillBilly.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2010)

Had the Gokart for 18 months now and other than a "self inflicted" breakage, can't fault it at all.
Folds up to a tiny size and left in the boot of the car all the time. Not going to go rusty 'cos it's all plastic!
18 hole battery is good enough for 36 (regularly). I went out on Sunday having forgotten to charge my battery up from Tuesdays game. The old girl didn't complain once.
Highly recommended piece of kit and when it does go "bang" I would buy another.


----------



## Fivepies (Mar 16, 2010)

Go Kart - Ruled out. Can't remove the battery without removing the bag. 

Motocaddy - very disappointed at the puney 1 year warranty.

Read a review that made clear we should expect a 5 year warranty on the motor. Linix motors offer this. 2 year warranty on the frame and 1 year on the battery. There are a few manufacturers offering these warranties but no one has recommended them in this thread. I tried to correspond with one of them yesterday. In fact I had decided to purchase one of their trolleys but they did not answer my queeries and did not seem to want to correspond with me.

If you do a google for stainless steel electric golf trolleys you will find sites from chinese manufacturers who are offering trolleys with special tube motors that make the current UK selection look stone age. Only problem is the minimum order is 1000 pieces!

Fivepies


----------



## Fivepies (Mar 16, 2010)

The Yongkang High Degree Machinery & Electric CO LTD do a stainless steel trolley with a tubular motor. Lithium battery fits inside specially designed golf bag. I also noticed there are solar panels available to attach to the golf bag although I have not yet come across a golf bag with an integral solar panel.

Fivepies


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2010)

The Yongkang High Degree Machinery & Electric CO LTD do a stainless steel trolley
		
Click to expand...

Try saying  *that* after 5 pints of Stella


----------



## SimonS (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, if you want a Stainless steel trolley that does not require you to remove the bag to get at the battery you could try this offering from Germany.  Also available in Titanium or Carbon.  Note that the whole thing (trolley and battery) is lighter than a Typical trolley battery!

http://www.jucad.de/jucad-trolleys/jucad-drive-eng


----------



## Leftie (Mar 16, 2010)

Methinks we were suckered in there chaps.  

Could be wrong though. Who me? Nah!

From an opening post yesterday asking for possible alternatives to PK and HB, within 5 posts aluminium and powder coated steel are rubbish, GK's trashed just because you have to take the bag off the trolly to charge the battery and that's no good because his wife throws the trolley and bag combined in to the back of a Land Rover (is she a Russian shot putter by chance?), and suddenly all advice is ignored and there is a recommendation to google stainless steel trolleys, followed very quickly with a name of a manufacturer of said product.

And to cap it all, the latest post from a relatively new but low poster newcomer is a link to a german product that just happens to look exactly like the chinese one.

Me! A cynic?? You bet


----------



## bobmac (Mar 16, 2010)

Me! A cynic?? You bet    

Click to expand...

Did the Americans REALLY  go to the moon?


----------



## SimonS (Mar 16, 2010)

Did you actually look at the prices on that link that I posted?  I can't see anyone in this country paying â‚¬2900 - â‚¬3900 for a trolley!
I only posted it as the OP seems to be so persnickety with his requirements that this seems to be about the only option for him.
If you look in my sig' you will see anyway that I am another of the GoKart faithful.  In fact we have two in our house.

PS... you're a cynic


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2010)

Are they that unreliable?


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 16, 2010)

Are they that unreliable?
		
Click to expand...

   

Yes I know I have a GoKart, and I think it's great. But you gotta laugh!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2010)

PS... you're a cynic    

Click to expand...

He's bald, Scottish and a bit plump too.
Jeez, he hasn't got a lot going for him really has he?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2010)

I think we were had too. Funny how he's not popped up anywhere else on the forum. Mods?????


----------



## bobmac (Mar 16, 2010)

PS... you're a cynic    

Click to expand...

He's bald, Scottish and a bit plump too.
Jeez, he hasn't got a lot going for him really has he?


Click to expand...

Oyyy


----------



## SimonS (Mar 16, 2010)

Bob,

I was calling Leftie a cynic, not you.  Sorry.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 16, 2010)

The Yongkang High Degree Machinery & Electric CO LTD do a stainless steel trolley with a tubular motor. Lithium battery fits inside specially designed golf bag. I also noticed there are solar panels available to attach to the golf bag although I have not yet come across a golf bag with an integral solar panel.
		
Click to expand...

I'm IN


----------



## Leftie (Mar 16, 2010)

Bob,

I was calling Leftie a cynic, not you.  Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Me! A cynic?? You bet        

Actually, I think that I am a realist - i.e. a pessimist with experience !!


----------



## Fivepies (Mar 17, 2010)

I would like to make it clear the post is genuine. I know someone who owned a stainless steel trolley 30 years ago. I bet it is still going strong today albeit it may have had a couple of replacement batteries/motors. The correct grade of stainless steel has got to be the best material for external use for an item such as a golf trolley. Having been made aware there is one available to purchase for in excess of Â£2,500 it is now for me to decide if I am happy to pay that for a trolley which I am not. You can buy a lot of pies for Â£2,500!

The reason for the thread is that I intimated to a friend I was going to buy a trolley off ebay which go for around Â£100. He advised, as I said in my original post not to bother wasting my money and that I should only be considering PowaKaddy & Hill Billy. I posted on here to see if the forum agreed with this advice or if anyone was happy with other makes. I also wondered if anyone on here had risked Â£100 on ebay and what you think of your purchase? The 2 trolleys suggested are GoKart & Motocaddy s3. I own a Land Rover Defender and find it much more convenient to lift (or get my wife to) the bag & trolley into the back where I (or get her to) secure it with bungie straps. I can put 3 trolleys in in this way. The problem with the Go Kart is that it has to be dismantled to access the battery for charging. I am now wondering if wires could be attached permanently to the battery and led to a convenient location for connection to the charger without the need to dismantle the bag/trolley.

As well as seeking advice on here I have also been reading articles reviews on the internet. I read a review indicating the best trolleys offered 5 years on the Linix motor, 2 years on the frame & 1 year on the battery. We now know a certain German trolley offers a 5 year warranty on the frame. When I looked on the Motocaddy site I noticed they are only offering a 1 year warranty, I have been led to believe I should be looking for more.

I am also keen to include a solar panel to be attached to the upper side of the bag and would welcome advice from the forum. In the case of the Go Kart the wires permanently attached for charging could also be utilised for the solar panel.

Also with regard to Go Kart it is difficult to determine whether so many people are singing their praises out of affection for the product or their desire to get their hands on Â£5.

Or am I a cynic?

Fivepies


----------



## bobmac (Mar 17, 2010)

Bob,

I was calling Leftie a cynic, not you.  Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry Simon, I wasn't oyyyying you.




			Smiffy
He's bald, Scottish and a bit plump too.
Jeez, he hasn't got a lot going for him really has he?
		
Click to expand...

It was this todger I was oyyying......dragging me into it.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 17, 2010)

Or am I a cynic?

Fivepies
		
Click to expand...

Can't answer that one but I know that I am.

6 posts, all on the same subject virtually giving chapter and verse on where we can find it.  If you have done so much research on the subject and have ruled out all the better known brands, why don't you just go and buy the thing and stop asking for our "advice"?

And what the hell has the Govt. scrappage scheme got to do with it unless is is for attention grabbing?

Why don't you just post the link and be done with it?  I'm bored


----------



## RGDave (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm loving this thread. It brings a new meaning to the word surreal.
Should I risk Â£100 on a trolley or spend the rest of my life searching for a NASA grade steel trolley with suitability for a solar panel fitment option.....but not need to purchase 1000 units from China?

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2010)

Also with regard to Go Kart it is difficult to determine whether so many people are singing their praises out of affection for the product or their desire to get their hands on Â£5.

Or am I a cynic?

Fivepies
		
Click to expand...

No you're not a cynic.
I hate my gokart. With a passion. Biggest pile of pooh I've ever bought.
But I'm desperate for a fiver


----------



## THJahar (Mar 19, 2010)

errrm forgive me but how do you clean your clubs?
If your not detaching the bag from the trolley that means you must lift in and out the entire contraption and wheel it in and out of the house.
Or do you pull all the clubs out and leave the bag and trolley in the car?

I have the gokart, great bit of kit and well designed.
It's spectacular quick to fold and unfold, two quick presses and both wheels pop off.
The battery itself, pops out with no fiddling with wires as most of the other models.
If need be yes you can get some small wires and attach them to the battery and leave it attached to the trolley (If you ring gokart they'll be delighted to tell you how to do it know doubt)


----------



## Fivepies (Mar 20, 2010)

Just to conclude this thread.

Thank you all for your kind contributions.

I clean my own & my wifes clubs every day. After my wife has lifted them out of the Land Rover I just wheel the bag & trolley into the garage and take the clubs out of the bag, put the clubs into a bucket of water and scrub them with a brush. Unlike the practice balls they will not fit into the dishwasher.

When I saw my first electric trolley about 30 years ago I assumed the owner had modified his manual trolley in his workshop. The outfit looked decidedly Heath Robinson. Many trolleys do not seem to have moved on from this original crude design. 

As a result of this thread I have been made aware of 2 trolleys specifically designed as electric golf trolleys, the Go Kart circa Â£250 and the German stainless steel trolley circa Â£2,500. My budget is very much more within the Go Kart range which I now have on order. Having initially ruled out the Go Kart due to not been able to charge the battery without dismantling the bag/trolley I reopened correspondence with them to see if this problem could be overcome. It seems they did not initially fully comprehend my circumstances and confirmed they were able to perform a simple FOC modification to accommodate my requirements. Along with other peoples experiences on this forum I have found them to be most helpful. One lucky contributer to this thread will find their Go Kart account favoured with Â£5 on the Go Kart breeding programme. I would highly recommend anyone considering purchasing a new electric trolley should without any hesitation purchase a Go Kart and be sure to make them aware it was me who recommended a Go Kart to you.

Number of times "Go Kart" is mentioned in this post = 8

Can anyone beat that?

Fivepies


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 20, 2010)

Number of times "Go Kart" is mentioned in this post = 8

Can anyone beat that?

Fivepies
		
Click to expand...

Does anybody  *want* to?


----------



## rickg (Mar 20, 2010)

Number of times "Go Kart" is mentioned in this post = 8

Can anyone beat that?

Fivepies
		
Click to expand...

Go Kart
Go Kart
Go Kart
Go Kart
Go Kart
Go Kart
Go Kart
Go Kart
Go Kart

can I have my Â£5 please??


----------



## Leftie (Mar 28, 2010)

7 posts in 5 days eventually extolling the virtues of the GK - whatever that is  

It's either Homer or Smiffy, or perhaps Sandy ....??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2010)

Guilty as charged (I think  )


----------

